# Farewell Rusty



## plasticbunny (Apr 13, 2011)

I recued Rusty and her sister Molly from a meat farm in December. I had just lost my first and only bunny after months of recurring GI stasis, syringe feeding and vet visits. I was "just looking"in the local classifieds to see if any buns needed rescue, when I saw the advertisement for two red New Zealands being sold for meat. I knew instantly that I had to rescue one and give it the long life it deserved, but how could I choose one and condemn the other to a death sentence? So they both came home with me that weekend.

Four months later, on a sunny spring afternoon, Rusty and I were hanging out in the back yard when our neighbour came around the corner and spooked her. She went wild, sprinting back and forth a few times before I could reel her in by her leash. I held her still until she was calm. It wasn't until she tried to hop around that I realized her back leg was broken.

We rushed her to the vet, but because it was Sunday, our rabbit-savy vet wasn't open and we had to take her to an emergency hospital that wasn't equipped to deal with rabbits. When we got there, she had already gone into shock, and we knew we had a tough decision to make. 

The vet looked at her leg and could tell that it would have to be amputated, because it was broken clean in three places. Because they couldn't operate on rabbits, he said we would have to wait until the next day to take her to our vet and that she probablywouldn't survive the night, let alone the surgery. The chances were so slim, and I knew I couldn't let her suffer, and so I had her put to sleep.

She was with us for such a short time, and it's so sad to lose such a young soul. Fly free, Rusty. Daddy and I will miss you and think of you often.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry, this is so sad you must be heartbroken.

Binky Pain Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Rusty.

Susan:in tears::bunnyangel2:


----------



## LindyS (Apr 13, 2011)

Binky free Hun! I understand the gi stasis issue because we had to let Boy Boy go back to the breeder. He pregnated both my girls before he left and we also were able to put a BOV on him for the short time we had him. He's back with the breeder and from why I found out today is that he's doing great.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 14, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear about Rusty. We had to do the same thing with our little Nik-Nik. We only had her for six months. Sometimes they aren't with you very long, but they were given quality time, and that is what really counts.


----------

